# dermacort and antisan



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi, I have 2 issues that have been bothering me.

Firstly re the dermacort - when I was TTC I asked the doctor if I would be ok to use this if I got pregnant and he said rather vaguely "oh, I think you would be ok".  As I was only TTC I left it at that, because I had a list of questions and I could tell I was getting on his nerves.    But now I have 3 or 4 of smallish (say 2" diameter) but stubborn patches of excema that are REALLY itchy on my feet and ankles.  I have been using the Dermacort cream, maybe 2-3 times a week, only once a day but to be honest have not felt very comfortable with it as the doc didn't really instill me with confidence that it was ok and it does say clearly in the leaflet not to use if pregnant.  Please can I have your thoughts / advice on this.  Do you think I've done any harm?

Secondly - in addition to the itchy excema, Im also suffering a couple of flea bites (been a bit lax on treating the cat recently).  Is there anything I can use to ease the itch from these?  I have antisan in the house.

Also, just wondering if there is a cureall for both 'itches'?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Dermacort contains 0.1% hydrocortisone, which is considered a mild steroid. It doesn't have a licence for use in pregnancy however when necessary hydrocortisone has been used topically with no ill effect in pregnancy. I wouldn't be overly concerned using it topically, you've had much more steroid exposure having taken it orally as part of immune therapy throughout first trimester.


Likewise Anthisan is not licensed in pregnancy but has been used with no adverse effect. It should only be used if absolutely necessary.


Dermacort will work for both problems but the Anthisan will only relieve the bites. I'm assuming you've already been applying LOTS of emmolients to the eczema patches? If not then slap on plenty of emollient, keeping excematous skin hydrated and moist will help the itching. Itch gets worse if skin is dry.


----------

